# 2017 Suzuki 60 Data to Garmin?



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I would like to get engine data to my Garmin echomap 94SV. What would I need to do this? What data am I able to get? Is it worth the trouble? Thanks!


----------

